# samples



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

I dont suppose any of you guys have any Victoria concours so I could maybe swap some of my products or buy a sample

I have 
Menz final polish ii
Menz full metal jacket 
Megs #7
collinite 476S
Various Zaino Z2, ZPC, ZFX
P21S

I have posted this on the main board too. As you see I want to try before I buy this time!!!
Alwyn


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

This stuff must really be good.

Sent for a sample

hope all is well 

Alwyn :wave:


----------

